# The ACU Quiver



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

That is sweet


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow,
that is a great job!!!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! I love to see how it looks being worn :teeth:


----------



## Mark5948 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to have one of those made with MARPAT Woodland Digital


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Mark5948 said:


> I would love to have one of those made with MARPAT Woodland Digital



If I have known that is what I would be wearing "over there" I would have had it done in MultiCam instead of UCP, and it would match my totally badazz Emdom CM Battle Belt, but I'm just a Squid that was pimped out to the Army....


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Wheely said:


> Awesome! I love to see how it looks being worn :teeth:


It's almost invisible!!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*Some more details:*

the release pocket is lined in nice soft fleece:








The front of the release pocket is got Velcro to facilitate shifting colors:








The main pocket has nice organization:








But the tool panel is removable:








Leaving a nice empty space that any other insert can be made to stick in:








The "top" pocket was made specifically for my finger tab and the zipper is offset to allow for easy access.








On the back side of the quiver, down near the bottom is a slip pocket to hold my handy-dandy notebook


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like everything fits well :thumbs_up


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

That is "wheely" cool!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

I am going to use your pics for my Facebook page :hello2:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, awesome job.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Outstanding job Wheely!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll see them when you update your status


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*A note...*

I should note that Wheely had some issues with my materials. It's not exactly "easy" to punch through 4 sometimes 6 layers of 1000 Denier Cordura with Bonded T70 Upholstery thread. Which I know caused her to break needles and say bad words.

Believe me, I know... I have a Rex industrial walking foot machine at my home that I use for repairing leather auto upholstery, making and repairing tactical gear (the chest rig I'm wearing in my avatar is a creation of mine ;-), and making awning covers for friends. Though the machine could handle making a quiver, _I_ simply did not have the time or patience or finesse to do it.

She makes it look easy but it's not.

With all that being said, there is nobody, and I mean nobody, that "needs" their quiver made out of 1000D, a 500D would have been more that sufficient, I just happened to have about 16 yards of it left over on a roll from making some armor carriers and chest rigs.


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Aug 15, 2010)

that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> I should note that Wheely had some issues with my materials. It's not exactly "easy" to punch through 4 sometimes 6 layers of 1000 Denier Cordura with Bonded T70 Upholstery thread. Which I know caused her to break needles and say bad words.
> 
> Believe me, I know... I have a Rex industrial walking foot machine at my home that I use for repairing leather auto upholstery, making and repairing tactical gear (the chest rig I'm wearing in my avatar is a creation of mine ;-), and making awning covers for friends. Though the machine could handle making a quiver, _I_ simply did not have the time or patience or finesse to do it.
> 
> ...


You're funny! LOL Yes, I broke some needles and said a few bad words, but it wasn't so bad. I make all my quivers out of 1000D, some are just tougher than others....and my little machine did have a hard time with that "yarn" you sent me... using the right size needle helps...LOL But Happy Customers make it all worth it :smile:


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

that is amazing. Wheely, you are an artist.


----------



## jvpark (Mar 9, 2011)

pm me a price..


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW thats awesome.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome quiver.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

jvpark said:


> pm me a price..


+1

Yet another awesome item from the DIYers that needs to be sent to the classifieds and marketed to the masses :wink: Great job!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome!!! Great job Wheely!


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice Job on the quiver Wheely. Who designed it. I'd love to have something that customized. Everything has it's place, and love the notebook holder. I carry a small notepad but would like to store it away from the tools and other items in the pockets. And the removable tool organizer is genius.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

pyroman_27 said:


> Nice Job on the quiver Wheely. Who designed it. I'd love to have something that customized. Everything has it's place, and love the notebook holder. I carry a small notepad but would like to store it away from the tools and other items in the pockets. And the removable tool organizer is genius.


the new owner of this quiver designed it, I made it :smile:


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks really good, I buy one if you ever decide to make and sell any!!!


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

If you sell them PM me I'd like to have one.
Great Job!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

I do make them and sell them :wink:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Wheely do you have a web site? or some place else that you have posted other quivers you have made?


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

I do! I have a FB page:smile:


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait for my one and only Wheely Phat Cat Godiva Quiver...


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberley said:


> Can't wait for my one and only Wheely Phat Cat Godiva Quiver...


I am anxious for the fabric to get here....I love making something I have never made before :smile:


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

Wheely, seen one of your quiver's this past weekend at the bow shop that I go to. Very nice work and exceptional quality...


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Flingin Arrowz said:


> Wheely, seen one of your quiver's this past weekend at the bow shop that I go to. Very nice work and exceptional quality...


Thank You! which quiver was it?


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

It was a black one with purple trip and had the bow shops name stitched in it in purple as well...Bowhunters Plus


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Flingin Arrowz said:


> It was a black one with purple trip and had the bow shops name stitched in it in purple as well...Bowhunters Plus


Oh My! I went to find a picture of that one and found a file with a whole bunch of pictures I had forgot about! Time to put more up on the FB page!


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

As a ex-army guy, I want one of these!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I think we created a monster!


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Nice Wheely. Have you ever had anyone request having one made out of Scottish tartan?


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

nevarrie said:


> Very Nice Wheely. Have you ever had anyone request having one made out of Scottish tartan?



Not YET! :wink:


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Shanon. Do you make any other equipment?


----------



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

Wheely, do you have a link to your FB page?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

looks great, nice work!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

cdrewferd said:


> Wheely, do you have a link to your FB page?


I do, but I don't know if it is "legal" to post it here? You can search Wheely Archery Quivers & Accessories or just PM me and I will get it for you 

savagebows, I haven't done more than quivers, water bottle pouches, release pouches, a few bowcases.....but I am always willing to try something New! PS....I will get back to your email...I have been outta town :smile:


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice work looking forward to seeing more of these


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a field style in the ACU!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet field style quiver!


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I want one too!


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome job Wheely as always. I love your quivers. I made a simpler one for my daughter out of materials from a suitcase that fell apart on her sister when she was flying back from Honduras. I really appreciate the details that you put into your work.
Keep it up.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks :wink:


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing Work. Might look into one for next years 3d season


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

FYI .... I am having another baby in February, so quivers are taking longer right now (just don't feel like sewing much) and I may not be making these anymore after I have 4 kids to wrangle :mg:


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow... That would kind of suck if you stopped doing something you are so passionate about. Your stuff is amazing. I can completely understand with 4 kids though, hopefully you will continue, so I can order something through your facebook. These are amazing.


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

Understand about the four kids. We raised 5 and now have 5 grandkids. 3 of them just moved back to Texas from Anchorage, AK. Hard to adjust with this being the hottest summer on record. I think the kids are adjusting better than their mom and dad are.
Enjoy your kids, Shanon. They grow up to fast. When they get a little older you can do your crafts again. Our first four were born with-in 47 months of each other and my wife is the queen of handwork type crafts. We have had fun teaching the kids and are now teaching the grandkids. My son has taken some of the wooden toys I made for them, used them for patterns and improved upon them for his own children. May God bless your family richly.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice design SandSquid and wonderful execution Wheely .. that is a top notch quiver!


----------

